# How to know you aren't getting a tip, Part Two



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I get a ping at 4:00am, downtown. I wait a minute at the curb in front of an upscale bar. Two men come out; the big dude, smiling, eases the little dude into the back seat. The little dude is feeling no pain. Big dude goes back inside. I verify the destination one town over and hit the freeway.

The passenger starts randomly talking:
"When you get there I need you to make sure my car is ok..."

I turn around and see that he's on his cell phone.

"Yeah, just make sure it's ok... I'll have the $250,000 by Friday, no problem. You have to realize that we are completely buying him out. After Friday, he's out, ok? It's my club, I can do what I want. My call"

Another phone call, similar discussion of money and buying someone out. I'm starting to catch on that people who can throw around numbers in the hundreds of thousands and millions and yet still take Uber are absolutely 100% not going to tip.

We get to his house, and he actually asks about tipping. I explain that with Uber there is no in-app tipping function so if he would like to tip he can do it in cash. He slurs, "My girls set this up so, yeah, I'm a big tipper. Always tip. I take care of people. You come to my club, bring your girl, mention my name, they'll take good care of you."

He stumbles out of the vehicle and up to his door. No tip.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

This guy knows nothing about running a club. Always tip good.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> This guy knows nothing about running a club. Always tip good.


Exactly. If he was even somewhat smart, throw your Uber drivers a $20 and ask them to name drop his club when riders ask for a spot to go for X (whatever the club specializes in). Cheap at twice the price. Shocking how often drunks and inept screwups end up running things.

I don't necessarily blame these rich a-holes for not tipping, especially since Uber basically trained customers not to do it. It is not like this lot would ever be drivers or anything. How would they know unless they care to ask. Plus, don't forget the drivers who foolishly turn down tips citing "it is against policy" thus letting tipping customers off the hook for future rides.

Actually, I think there is still a giant misconception out there that all Uber drivers "make bank" so there is obviously no need to tip. There is a lot of ignorance out there amongst riders in regards to lots of stuff with the app and how things work. Honestly, most just care about getting a cheap ride, I think. The early ads of make 100k a year and tips are included in the fare did enough to establish a false mindset in some riders that never synced up with reality.


----------

